# need help



## kentucky_country_boy (Dec 14, 2007)

i would like to try bowfishing but dont know how what do i need to bowfish and what are some tips for me to start


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Woa woa woa, slow down there cowboy, lol.

Things you'll need:
-Bow (compound with a draw weight 35+ lbs or recurve with 55+ lb draw)
-Reel or retriever, I'd suggest a muzzy reel with a nice seat
-Line, most reels and retrievers come with enough line to get started
-Arrows, about 3-5 muzzy quick release arrows should do the trick
-Place where there's rough fish redily avalible for shooting
-Polarized glasses are nice to have on bright days and in the mornings and evenings, mostly because of the glare

Tips:
-Aim low!
-Hit right behind the gills
-Don't shoot bigger fish than what your setup can handle, if you get a reel that's expensive and sturdy, you won't have many problems but if you cheap out you might find yourself jumping in the water after that monster carp
-If you get a retriever do NOT reel the fish in when there's tension, you can wreck gears if it gets too much stress. Instead pull the line in by hand, WEAR LEATHER GLOVES FOR THIS. I got a good leason on that one the hard way.
-Get out early in the morning and late in the after noon and evening, or at night if your regulations allow for it
-Team work is a good thing when there's alot of fish or you can't get one in by yourself

Good luck, I can't wait untill spring so I can start shooting! We just got enough ice to drive small cars on and I'm already ready for it to thaw :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Also, to the "how":
-Stand on bridges over small rivers or creeks where there's been known to have carp
-Troll shallows from the bow of the boat, especially on hot summer days
-If you don't have a boat, pull a spot and stalk on the buggers. If you can see the carp mouthing the surface or rolling across the top of the water wade out after them. Move slowly and keep a watch out for carp that may be close but not on the surface. This works best durring the spawn and in the first 15-20 minutes of daylight on calm days.


----------



## callingislife (Jan 13, 2008)

been a bowfisher for 16 years.

Yes you will need a bow, however ( and this is a blast) if you have waders and shallow water you can shoot these things with whatever type of arrow you got. Or warm water and just like to swim.

Ive used my expensive carbons on them, just put a 125 gr. field point on them for some extra weight/water cutting ability.
and i must say there is nothing like shooting a big carp then immediately putting the bow down and jumping in for the chase, catch him grab the arrow and jackpot, its serious fun.

Now before you all think im completely "challenged" or shelling out bs.
I use a 15 foot duck hunting boat with 4 ft stands on it, coupled with a mathews outback with the reel weasel was talking about.
and great polarized glasses can make or break your bowfishing.
You'll never have more fun than the first method I mentioned.
something about shooting them then diving in the water-chasing- and then catching them bare handed really makes for an adventure.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Had a guy on here from Pennsyltucky or Arkansippi, or some place like that, who liked to wrestle live coyotes. Relative of yours? :wink:


----------



## callingislife (Jan 13, 2008)

:lol: 
na, just is nice to get out and get dirty every once in a while.

Showing that you can use what you can afford.
Where theres a will theres a way.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

Burly1 said:


> Had a guy on here from Pennsyltucky or Arkansippi, or some place like that, who liked to wrestle live coyotes. Relative of yours? :wink:


 i thought of the same thing when he mentioned just shooting um with no string attached which by the way depending on your state is illegal im not sure about all the states but i would think/hope it would be illegal in all of them. and 4 foot platforms on a 15 footer hmmm sounds like some :bs: that boat would tip really easy with a guy on a 4ft platform even if you had counter weight in the backend of the boat. why such an expensive bow to throw around in the boat? as far as polarized glasses go yes you need them but i just gotta pair of walmart cheapies and they work good for me. for a begginner i would reccomend getting a retriever less complicated to get use to. other then that weasle basically covered everything if your shooting smaller fish though like suckers gar bullheads and smaller dogfish carp and drum just reel um in with the retriever it wont hurt nothin


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

callingislife said:


> :lol:
> na, just is nice to get out and get dirty every once in a while.
> 
> Showing that you can use what you can afford.
> Where theres a will theres a way.


You must have quite a will to be able to pull off that balancing trick! I don't think I'd be able to shoot any sizable fish from a 4' platform! With my coordination and balance, I'd be capsized from the draw.


----------



## callingislife (Jan 13, 2008)

I will have to see if i can get my buddy in mn to take a pic of it for me.

and the stand platform is almost as big as the platform front on my boat.
it also has railings.

its really nice, buddy in the back operating the trolling motor, shoot a fish, reel it in, and he will pull it over and take it off, then we switch positions.

you can see fish a lot further off and in conditions where you wouldn't normally be able to go out.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

if u go for carp, just because u don't see any, doesn't mean they're not there! carp will often burry themselves in the mud or silt when they get scared or nervous, always look for their fins sticking out of the mud. use a quiet method to get around (trolling motor) if u go from a boat. carp are a mud fish, so look in the mud. buffalo on the other hand are more of a reef fish they'll lay in deep water during the day (execpt when they're spawning) and at night they like to move into bays. try to catch them in the spawn! especially if u don't have any night equipment. i donno where ur from but around here, it's usually the beginning of may, into early june. no gar where im from so can't give any pointers there. but good luck! u might find urself getting obsessed with it!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

buffalo often look like a big reddish blob under the water so if you see that in a lake theres buffalo in shoot at it and aim lower then you think you barely ever miss low its always over the back for gar just cruise the shallows looking for a "stick" in the water gar will often be in groups but when you see a gar DO NOT take your time to shoot cuz once they flick there tail there gone on hot summer days you can often shoot the gar rolling on the surface its hard to get gar without a boat though


----------



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

aim about 8 inches below the belly, and u should do good, AMS bowfishing reel i love it, muzzy broadhead bowfishing arrow, and a bow and u r all set, if u want a platform for your boat i would recomend about 10" off from the base of the boat thats what i have and its perfect


----------

